# Home Depot 2000.



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Dug these monsters up, completed 4 from St. Joe. MI. up to Houghton Lake.
I acted as foreman on 2 of them, the Boss fell ill.

this is when digital cameras were $750.00 for 2 mp.
these are scanned from photos.

enjoy.

mods please adjust if they are poohangled...thank you.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

oh wow, they are every which way...


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

did you do the one in Lansing too?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

prototype66 said:


> did you do the one in Lansing too?


I did not.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Was that in the Home Depot "boom" era?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Did Pauly help you?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Was that in the Home Depot "boom" era?


Airwolf style helicopters were swooping in low and landing in the parking areas.
Suits would emerge, point to stuff, nod, get in, and swoosh...gone.
What a time!



Lambrecht said:


> Did Pauly help you?


lol.

He sure loves his fast food repaint angle.
Maybe someday he'll enter deeper waters...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

How many guys were you in charge of? How many man hours does it take to do the interior? Exterior?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

workaholic said:


> how many guys were you in charge of? How many man hours does it take to do the interior? Exterior?


$8,000.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wut?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Were you required to use BEHR? Come on.. couldn't resist.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> $8,000.


HD's are the BK's of the box stores I take it.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Were you required to use BEHR? Come on.. couldn't resist.


All of the verticals were ICI DeVoe Dulux.
The decks were S.W. dryfall, both alkyd and waterbase.

The orange stripe along the front wall was my job, hated it, but learned how to stripe without laser lines.
They were expensive back then!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> HD's are the BK's of the box stores I take it.


Pretty much.
It was the beginning of the end for pricing.

5 HD stores a day had to open or the losses were huge.
Looking back, I wish I had nothing to do with 1 of the companies that destroyed the construction industry.

I was supporting my new Wife and first daughter...

Unfortunately I was away for her first steps.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> How many guys were you in charge of? How many man hours does it take to do the interior? Exterior?


3 guys, it would take a month to finish.
Tons of orange box steel in the vestibules had to be handrolled 2 coats, look up when you walk in next time.
I wasn't allowed to see #'s, the boss was a freak, Bender knows him.

The union guys made our job impossible.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

eacg bolt on all the orange steel racks were pneumatically torqued...it was deafening.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> Airwolf style helicopters were swooping in low and landing in the parking areas.


:thumbup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> :thumbup:


The first time I was up in the lift, and it caused me to duck and drop the gun.
Friggin millionaire cowboys


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> 3 guys, it would take a month to finish.
> Tons of orange box steel in the vestibules had to be handrolled 2 coats, look up when you walk in next time.
> I wasn't allowed to see #'s, the boss was a freak, Bender knows him
> 
> The union guys made our job impossible.


 I wonder what he's doing with all his money now


----------

